# Where is Ignore Nodes now?



## Shut Up Legs (28 Sep 2019)

After I logged in to the shiny new forum, I noticed that all the sub-forums I'd previously filtered out are now visible, but I can't find the Ignore Nodes feature, or whatever it's called now.

Regards & thanks,

--- Victor.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Sep 2019)

By the way, I know that once a sub-forum is displayed, I can click "Ignore forum", but having to do that for every forum I wish to ignore is a bit tedious. However, if that's the only way to ignore them, then I'll do it that way.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Sep 2019)

Same here I can see ignore thread but no ignore node


----------



## Phaeton (28 Sep 2019)

Just found in Preferances the button to opt in to Politics but I can see PCA without being opt'd in


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Just found in Preferances the button to opt in to Politics but I can see PCA without being opt'd in


Hi, the PCA forum has been closed to replies for ages, it's just an archive.
It has been replaced by NACA, news and current affairs.
NACA does not require an opt in.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> After I logged in to the shiny new forum, I noticed that all the sub-forums I'd previously filtered out are now visible, but I can't find the Ignore Nodes feature, or whatever it's called now.
> 
> Regards & thanks,
> 
> --- Victor.


Hi Victor,
The ignore forum option is now right of the page, under the post new thread feature.
It's between "mark read" and "watch".
You don't have to ignore each individual thread in a section.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hi Victor,
> The ignore forum option is now right of the page, under the post new thread feature.
> It's between "mark read" and "watch".
> You don't have to ignore each individual thread in a section.
> Hope this helps!




Morning
I cant see how that works either. 

Looked on right side, can't see a ingnore node 

I know we dont like change but bloody hell, did we really need to have all these sub forms.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

Top right, ignore forum or thread.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Sep 2019)

Thanks @Pat "5mph"

Ahh when on a post thanks fot a particular thread. 
I dont have what you posted in screen shot


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Sep 2019)

I see this


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

meta lon said:


> I dont have what you posted in screen shot


Which one haven't you got, the ignore forum or the ignore thread?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

@meta lon I can see you have the ignore thread option.
To ignore the full forum subsection you nee to go to the main section of it, before clicking on the particular thread.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Sep 2019)

Just to be clear
We used to be able to go into personal preference and tick all the forums you dont want to see, the ignore forum just does that.

I still dont see what you see even in general.
Not to worry, ill get it done by individually selecting, but so you can see what im seeing here's my screen shot in general forum.


And forum home page.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Sep 2019)

Looks like you have to go into the Forum you want to ignore, then ignore it, not from within a thread. it worked for me on News & Current Affairs, I meant that before when I put PCA


----------



## gavgav (28 Sep 2019)

Is there not a way of doing a collective ignoring of nodes, like there was previously? You used to be able to just tick boxes and they would all be ignored. I used to ignore a lot and now they’ve all come back into view!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Looks like you have to go into the Forum you want to ignore, then ignore it, not from within a thread. it worked for me on News & Current Affairs, I meant that before when I put PCA




Yes that's easy, just cant select all and save.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Sep 2019)

gavgav said:


> Is there not a way of doing a collective ignoring of nodes, like there was previously? You used to be able to just tick boxes and they would all be ignored. I used to ignore a lot and now they’ve all come back into view!




That's what im trying to sort too.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

@meta lon but you have the option: should you click on the ignore button in your latest screenshot, the cafe one, you would ignore all of the cafe threads.
Should you go into cafe, in say, the Tea thread, you could then ignore just the Tea thread, while seeing all the others in your news feed.


----------



## srw (28 Sep 2019)

The new software put this forum onto my ignore list, but I don't think it was there before. Going into each individual forum to ignore it is a pain, particularly because Shaun has done the usual admin's thing of inventing a whole load of new forums which I know need to ferret out. 

The ad count seems to have gone up again, too.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

gavgav said:


> Is there not a way of doing a collective ignoring of nodes, like there was previously? You used to be able to just tick boxes and they would all be ignored. I used to ignore a lot and now they’ve all come back into view!


Yes, there is, see my response to Meta above.


----------



## gavgav (28 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes, there is, see my response to Meta above.


But what if I want to select 20 or so forums to ignore, do I have to go into each forum and click ignore, individually?


----------



## srw (28 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes, there is, see my response to Meta above.


That's not an answer to the question asked. You used to be able to go to a list of *all* forums and choose to opt in and out of some of them, all at once. You now seem to have to go specifically to the forum you want to ignore. Which, incidentally, makes it much more difficult to opt back in to specific forums. To find this "site support" forum I had to find a specific link to it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

srw said:


> You used to be able to go to a list of *all* forums and choose to opt in and out of some of them, all at once.


Oh, I see.
I'll report to Shaun about this.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh, I see.
> I'll report to Shaun about this.




Thank you


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Sep 2019)

srw said:


> That's not an answer to the question asked. You used to be able to go to a list of *all* forums and choose to opt in and out of some of them, all at once. You now seem to have to go specifically to the forum you want to ignore. Which, incidentally, makes it much more difficult to opt back in to specific forums. To find this "site support" forum I had to find a specific link to it.



To opt back in go to Preferences > Ignoring. The opted out forum will show in the list. Click the Bin symbol and you are opted back in.


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2019)

Unfortunately I had to replace the ignore add-on as the developer did not create a new version for XF2.1

I did try to copy the previous ignore data from the old add-on into the new one, but it doesn't appear to have worked. Sorry.

I'll look at whether the new one can show all forums at once, or if there's an alternative one that can.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Sep 2019)

Shaun said:


> Unfortunately I had to replace the ignore add-on as the developer did not create a new version for XF2.1
> 
> I did try to copy the previous ignore data from the old add-on into the new one, but it doesn't appear to have worked. Sorry.
> 
> I'll look at whether the new one can show all forums at once, or if there's an alternative one that can.


No big deal, @Shaun, at least not for me. There are more important forum issues than this, I'm sure. Thanks from me also for doing such a great job on the new forum layout.


----------



## gavgav (29 Sep 2019)

Shaun said:


> Unfortunately I had to replace the ignore add-on as the developer did not create a new version for XF2.1
> 
> I did try to copy the previous ignore data from the old add-on into the new one, but it doesn't appear to have worked. Sorry.
> 
> I'll look at whether the new one can show all forums at once, or if there's an alternative one that can.


Not to worry, thumbs up for the new layout, looks good


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Oct 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh, I see.
> I'll report to Shaun about this.


Yes I think that was a good simple feature.
By the by, how do you reinstate a forum you have been ignoring?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Yes I think that was a good simple feature.
> By the by, how do you reinstate a forum you have been ignoring?



See the post that is four posts above yours.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Oct 2019)

Found it after i posted.
Initially only noticed ignoring people sub-button so wandered away.


----------

